# For all the Kim Kardashian fans....



## User67 (Jul 22, 2008)

She is going to be on Celebrity Family Fued tonight. It comes on ABC at either 8 or 9pm


----------



## florabundance (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont live in the US, but if i did, as dorky as it is i would so watch haha


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 22, 2008)

Now, i have two reasons to watch Celebrity Family Feud:
-Kim K's makeup
-The Sexy Al Roker
lol jk!!!

It's actually a fun show to watch. Thanks for telling us


----------

